# Comparing to Apple TV 4K



## bellbm (Dec 16, 2003)

I recently moved over to Channels DVR, and trying to find the best client to run Channels on.

I've been using Apple Tv 4K, and very happy with the picture quality. The Apple remote sucks, so I've been using a Harmony Elite.

I recently bought a Tivo Stream 4K. REALLY like the integration with Channels DVR, and the overall content aggregation. This is the first device I've seen that gets deep into Philo as well as Plex for "up next" shows. But I find the video quality isn't as good. And when I'm watching shows from Channel DVR, they don't look as smooth as on Apple TV.

Anyone else come from Apple TV?

If I could get the interface of Tivo Stream with the hardware of Apple Tv I think it would be the perfect combination.


----------



## EWiser (Oct 2, 2008)

New AppleTV remote announced today.


----------



## 241705 (Mar 9, 2010)

AppleTV should be noticeably faster, as it is better hardware and also costs 4x to 5x more so not really a fair comparison. I own and use the TS4Ks - and as much as I like the TiVo streamer and the remote, I wouldn't replace an AppleTV 4K with a TS4K. They are different classes of devices.


----------

